# Are Hamlet tools any good?



## Thorn495 (Feb 28, 2014)

I recently got an 8 piece set of Hamlet woodturning tools (HCT167) for $244 from a Canadian website. They all have the HSS made in Sheffield England (like Robert Sorby Tools) printed on them. The handles are all a little shorter than the Sorby version though.

Anybody have experience with them?


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Hamlet woodturning tools are rated as high quality, for a reasonable price, especially in the European market. Consider going to their on-line website for more info. Be safe.


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

I have several and they are very good. It appears the set you purchased is a spindle set. Being made in the UK be aware that for bowl gouges (only) they are measured the UK way and not by the shaft. A UK 3/8 = US 1/2, UK 1/2 = 5/8 US... or the UK is about 1/8" larger.

The Packard in-house brand is made for them by Hamlet, same quality but prices _may_ be a bit lower.
http://www.packardwoodworks.com/Mer...n=CTGY&Store_Code=packard&Category_Code=tools
They do not offer an eigth piece set but the five piece is $186 so it looks like you go a good value.

The handles on mine are plenty long enough but I do not know if Packard specs a longer handle or not.


----------

